
Ask HN: Can you automate penetration testing? - mectors
Is it possible to automate penetration testing and not having to have humans doing it manually? If yes, how? If no, what parts can be and what cannot be automated?
======
sigmaprimus
What do you mean by manually? There are several tools used for penitration
testing each with a specific purpose.

For example, if you wanted to access a secure wifi network you may use a
particular tool but if you wanted to break a password you would use another.

Beyond tools there are also specific techniques used to penitrate SQL
databases etc..

I purposely have been vague and not named the tools and techniques for doing
this.

That being said, there is a certain live linux distribution that starts with K
and ends with ALI which has alot of pentest tools pre installed and I see no
reason why you couldn't write a Bash script to "automate" things.

